# 93 altima ,starting and dying problems



## januarygrl79 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi I have a 93 altima 149,000 miles. About a month ago after only driving a couple miles in the winter weather it would turn over but not start when i would get back into to car.(no click just clean turnover but no start) After waiting 10 minutes of trying it would fire up.I took it to get a diagnosis and they said it was a leak in the fuel lines and charged me 245.00 to replace one of them (they said it had to have been starving the engine and would die).It didnt stop the problem. Next I checked the spark and coil wire and had no fire when trying to crank it so i replaced the coil wire. Now it still does the above and it will die while im iddling in traffic with no warning. It also dyed on me while going 40 mph tonight (which is new). It wouldnt start unless I gave it 10 minutes on average to cool down.(but this was only after going a few miles also). I tested the coil wire against a grounded source and got one spark and then nothing while trying to start it. I have noticed Not getting the same gas mileage lately (before 24 mpg now 20-21). I am at my wits end with this, the distributer was replaced about a year ago when it was having the same exact problems, could it be the distributer again?? And there is no oil in it. 
thanks for any info, im about to go crazy...
christy


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes, it is another bad distributor. Rebuilds are known to die within a year or two. Maybe you have a lifetime warranty with this rebuild and can get another one. If not, Nissan OEM is really the best way to go but they are expensive.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jserrano said:


> Yes, it is another bad distributor. Rebuilds are known to die within a year or two. Maybe you have a lifetime warranty with this rebuild and can get another one. If not, Nissan OEM is really the best way to go but they are expensive.



Yup he's right^^^^^


----------



## januarygrl79 (Dec 25, 2005)

yes, thank you, we did all kinds of testing on it and are brought back to the sensor being bad so we replaced it again (it was still under warranty) and are crossing our fingers it will give me another year..thanks for the help!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

januarygrl79 said:


> yes, thank you, we did all kinds of testing on it and are brought back to the sensor being bad so we replaced it again (it was still under warranty) and are crossing our fingers it will give me another year..thanks for the help!!



I went through 3 rebuilts in less than 4 months, before I settled on a new distributor. The cost difference out ways the head aches and all the AAA towings in the dead of winter.

good luck


----------

